# First Crow of 2009 for me



## Scottie_The_Boy

It's far to Early to be calling in Crows when my area the Numbers are so LOW...

I Was Able to call in a group of 4, 1 Focused on the decoy spread and flew in low and sorta glided right on in to range, Shot and dropped it..2 hours latersame spot,Called in one crow with my Electronic call... It was Close to being in range As I Fired as it was lifting off to leave,Hit it Where I am not sure.. It folded up and started fallin' 3 feet from the ground it Gathered it's thoughts and flew off..I shot 2 more shots,yet Missed it both shots....

So I Sat there from 11:40-till-5:20 and got only 1 crow and parted feathers on a second one that got away .....

So I'm Not doin' so good. All together today I took 8 shots and got 1 crow and glanced 1...

I need to hold off till the Numbers of crows increase..

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Went out today October 4th in the evening for two a half hours and called in and shot 3... shot 5 times ....

Was a cloudy over cast day, Not and large groups yet to shoot at...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Scottie,

Your average is much better on the second hunt.

I'm just sitting by a good fire today, no migrants yet, but it won't be long before they arrive.

I'll keep an eye out for your next report.

Bob A.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Bob Aronsohn,I Started getting into waterfowl hunting this season and it's alot of fun and canada geese taste good,Better then some Stated ...

Well it's Sunday Morning 2:15 am and I Plan to head out tomorrow with my jeep to hit a farm chopped corn field with crow decoys,call and I now have a layout blind to hide in and call without being seen....

I wonder if this will Up my Odds with Crows, as it for sure did with goose hunting. Limit was 8 geese a day Early season. September 1st-threw 24th and last day of season I Dropped my 8th goose by 9:15 am...

We had a few crows come right on in and yell at our geese decoys in that chopped field,so I think tomorrow will be a fun day to be afield..

I agree, I have YET to see any Large flocks of crows in a single day....

I'll Keep ya Posted and updated. I May as well take my Camera this time and leave it in the backpack out of the cold wind so my batteries will work when I am finally done shooting...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Scottie,

Yes, it sure gets the old heart a pumping seeing ducks or geese lock up and come into you're spread.

About your camera in cold weather, if it's just a small digital camera using AA batteries or even a larger one like a regular 35MM camera you can leave it in the cab of the pickup, it will last longer there than in the elements outside. Then when your done shooting, go get it, or you can also take the batteries out of the camera if it's to big to fit in your shirt pocket. Keep the batteries warm with your own body heat, this will insure that your camera will work when you need it.

Bob A.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Hello Bob A, I Never Made it to the chopped corn field yesturday Like I was hoping..

Drove by it today to see how many crows were on it. and I could count 13 only,Not sure it's worth tringto call a few in or wait till larger flocks return.

But if I don't make it out today, my next best chance would be October 16th... Because the 17th is the first day of Archery whitetail season and my wife and I will both be out shivering As the Temps are to drop into the 30'swith rain/snow for the first day of archery season... So I wonder if either of us see a deer if we will have the energy to come to full draw... Or hold steady for a clean kill....

Take care for now,If I may it out before dark And harvest some commen crows. I will post some pics..

Best wishes
Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## meathunter1

What do you do with the crows after you shoot them? Or are they considered vermin?


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

The other varmints eat the crows. Coyotes & *****.

Bob A.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Bob Aronsohn,Now I am seeing HUGE numbers of commen crows each day while bow hunting, I have seen huge flocks....

Local Trapper and also my Cuz,Runs his 74-79 mile trap line each day, and has come across some Mega Flocks on land he traps andthat we also have rights to goose and crow hunt on.. We just have to wait and Pick a date which he has time off to Hunt along with me and his two boys,and our layout blinds in the chopped and standing corn and decoys spread about...

I Stocked up this season on two Cases of 2 3/4" #7 1/2 for my 12 gauge remington sportsman 48 and my 870 remington.

I also have 1 case of 2 3/4" #7 1/2 for my wifes remington 1100 20 gauge As she wants to Join me on a day also,I was Hoping to have her go with me tomorrow till 2:00 and then we could head home grab some dinner and sit in the woods till dark bow hunting,But she has to work overnight,so when she gets Home in the a.m. she sleeps till 3:00,then wakes to eat,change and head out bow hunting till dark.

10:30 at night a Bit late for me to call around and find a Buddy local to tag along with me ,So I may as well Enjoy them Solo Hunts and less Movement times.. and see What Numbers I can call in with my Mouth call and decoys, as D batteries dead in one of my compact cd caller units...

Best wishes and Hope they are Flyin' thick and heavy there and that you are gettin' Empty shells Piled up in your blind from all the crow action....

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Bob Aronsohn,

I Made it out today for a couple hours in the evening only to call in some crows. December 27th and only had two loan crows fly over and sound out to me.. I Need to get out in the am a few days and put out my goose hunting layout blind in a chopped corn field along with my crow decoys while it's dark out and wait till daybread to start calling them in as they travel over.

So today I didn't get any Crows,yet didn't waste a shot either.Today I tried from 2:45 till 4:20,As I had to be home by 4:30 Wasn't my best day for sure.

Oh well I atless got afield and sat and tried. Guess I could of tossed the row boat on the jeep wrnagler and gone after a few geese today,Season on them reopened Yesturday...5 a day limit...

Take care and Hope you and yours had a wonderful Christmas.

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

15 shots rang out and I dropped 8 crows...Took some long range chance shots and a few for sure ...Yet that happens..

All in all it was a Bitter day,But I stuck it out from 2:00 till 4:30Wind gush 15-20 miles pr hour out of the north and very painful on the hands even with gloves on.. had my thick cover hals on and my neck gator and my thick rubber deer hunting boots.... I couldn't venture far from the jeep as the wind was stinging the face. So I sat with my back to the rear tire and just allowed the cd caller to repeat....

Was plenty of crows out today,and tried one chopped corn field and only got 1,so I travelled north as I knew the flocks would head that way later in the day as they roost north in a small city called Hornell N.Y. Yet as I would turn the caller off for a few and listen for crows in the distance,I could hear plenty of other shotgun sounds in the distance north of me ...

I hope to make it out even for a hour after work tomorrow before dark if I get home in time...

Take care and best wishes

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Bgunit68

Saturday, we went out with the intention of coyote in the morning and crow in the afternoon. After about 10 minutes of figuring out where to set up and start calling we couldn't help but notice all the crows that were around. It was 12 degrees and had a pretty good wind. We then decided to reinforce our old crow blind and set up for crow. Set all the decoys, the caller and the Mojo Crow up. We weren't even on the caller when they started coming in. One to two at a time. We got about 35 in 3 and half hours. Not to bad for a frigid day.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Bgunit68, Awesome Job.... I Was out with some locals Friday evening Barn hopping.... We would set up two guys at one end of each barn and have one walk threw the barn banging a fring pan with a small stick chasing out pigeons...We Did this till Dark, heading back to Barns we already hit and we dropped more then 15,But missed well over 50 for sure in no time at all...Was Fun and Practise and they also I heard are good eatting',Thou I didn't stick around to find out after we carted them to my cuz's shop to drop them all off for a pic and to head home for the night.

How are them Mojo Crows? I have been very interested in Buyin' the flappin' wing crow posted on crowmart Buster or Buster 2 it's called.....

I agree it's just a matter of time after ya get the decoys set up and you start to get a few floating into your areas,also I found that using more and more dead crows as decoys helps with the a stick to hold them above ground and the breeze blowing the wings about....I may skin a few up the belly and Rub some 20 muleteam on the flesh area's so that I can have a really natural Looking decoy on a stick also with this temp so Cold it shouldn't spoil right away and stay froze in the shape ya place it in FLAT on the floor in a shed with a small peice of plywood on it ....So the wings will stay flat outright ...

I have never tried my hand at Coyote calling or fox for that matter... Thou I have a few Predator CD's and a few Westernriver sounds on cd's and two or three different calling units even one of them compact Cass Creek predator callers and three-six hand calls...

Best wishes Neighbor and Glad you shared your Hunt with us all to Read and learn from..

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Bgunit68

I never thought I would like hunting crows. One day after getting skunked coyote hunting we were at this farmer's house. He was complaining about all the crows destroying his crop. I told him I had a few sounds on my caller we could try to call them in and shoot them. So just for the hell of it I took it out and played the "dying crow" sound. There were only two that we could see before we stared. Within 3 minutes the sky was black with them. So the next day we set up a blind called a few in, shot them and used the dead crows as decoys. I then found decoys at Dicks (I have 14 now). We still use the dead ones but the decoys are a good start. I got the MoJo Crow last year. It catches their attention. The only thing about the MoJo crow is that the body isn't big enough for a standard lantern battery. They want you to get one of those sealed rechargeable batteries. I extended the two wires through a small hole in the tail. I crimped on two connectors. I got a 100 piece of 4 pr telephone wire crimped the connectors on one end and alligator clamps on the other. We run the wire right into our blind and I just clip the clamps on a $3 lantern battery in the blind. Another thing we learned the hard way about the decoys. The ground is frozen solid. We bring an old large Phillips head screwdriver to pilot the holes. Like I said, it started as just something to do to help out the land owner. Now it has become an obsession.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Today was a Fun Evening Hunt. We started out around 1:00 planning to Jump a few local barns to spook out the Pigeons to shoot...First barn we hit I dropped three pigeons and one drifted off and later flew slightly across theroadway and hit the driver side rear bed upper corner of a shiney Ford F -150 ,Yet the driver never stopped and three of us watched the impact and just giggled and thought now that was a once in a lift time mishap...After I gathered up the three I dropped there and one of the other guys got a starling, We drove on to the second barn,Which I Dropped 1 crow and two of the other guys dropped a starling each,Travelled on to the third barn and I didn't get a shot off as I was the guy to spook the birds from the barn, two of the three guys on the shooting end each got a pigoen each and 1 starling.We Travelled back to the Main barn the farmer owned,and circled the barn near the Pigeon exit area. I Dropped 1 Pigeon and then my cuz and I doubled up on a second one at that spot, we circled the barn to the farm house side and stood talking with the farmer as he asked if we been shooting any crows,I said yepper that I got one, Just then he said here comes some,all the rest of the guys sitting in the truck by this time, so I grabbed my remington Model 48 Sportsmen full choke with a 2 3/4" 7 1/2 federal,and tossed in one shell,Downing one crow that hitthe side of his farm truck as he stood there laughin sayin' Nice shot, more came in as the second shot dropped another right infront of the truck the other hunters sat in, they said let us shoot, as another came circling in close I shot one last time and dropped that one on the barn. By then the other three hunters got out of the truck and said see now thats why we can't take scottie to our hot spots Or we have to send him further away so we can atless get some shooting in also, as he seem to drop darn near all he aims at in range with his favorite shotgun.The farmer started laughin' and said now thats some good shooting,three outta three shots,then says how ya goin' to get the one off the barn roof,I said ya got a ladder,he laughed and said I was jokin' just leave it there... Later as we travelled back and forth barn to barns he owned Jumping some ofthe same ones over and over and gettin' in lots of shooting, we finally made our way back to this same barn and by then the wind had blown that crow off the roof and I grabbed it and tossed it in the pile of birds.

Atthe end of the Hunt,near Dusk we had dropped 9 crows 7 of which was mine,17 Pigeons 6 of which was mine and 12 starling 3 was mine. There was 5 of us hunting, thou one had just a daisy Pump rifle for inside barn shooting,yet he was Limited as they all had tin roofs and the farmer didn't allow shooting in the barns,Just outside of them...

The Birds only seem to like Barns with Calves or some livestock in them for food,warmth in the rafters and water...Also they can rest in the rafters away from critters...

All in all, we had a Fun time, and Plans of next weekend are already in my head ,as I try and fix my second calling unit and gather some crow calling tunes,my mouth calls,decoys,layout blinds and spots more for Crows....

Thou I like to shoot at the Pigeons and Starlings, something about outsmarting the crows is what I Like to do.. and season ends on crows in March...So I have to Keep at um' ..Starlings and Pigeons are year round and more of a barn pest the Crows are,Crows damage crops for sure, yet Seldom are they in a barn Scattin' on farm machines Or Eatting grain placed inside the barns for the cows at night like starlings and pigeons will do...

Best wishes and Hopes all got out and dropped somefeathers this past Bitter cold weekend..

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Friday the 15th. Got out to the farms to call in crows a Bit late, thou I could see them in groups of 7-15 fly threw the area heading North to the town of Hornell to roost for the night, they just wouldn't come in close to my calling or my electronical call....

So I left the Jeep wrangler loaded with decoys and sortly plan to head out and gather my foam hollow decoys and the rest of the plastic decoys and my stakes and I may as well try out my Layout hunting blind .....

I been using a scrap deer cape as a attractent with 3 to 4 crow decoys placed on and next to it and the speaker placed so the open phone end faces out and in the dirrection which the crows are coming from....

Tonight Thou I got out late to shoot at crows, I atless sat up at a barn and waiting till just before dark for the starlings and pigeons to return.. Dropped 6 starlings and missed two pigeons I shot at, after the first two shots my remington model 48 sportsmen jammed.. Empty shell in barrel and I had to break the intire gun down to get the barrel off and empty my tube feed threw the end cap plug and remove the spring and dump out the shells and then work to get that empty shell out and after I got it out a Federal Low brass 2 3/4" # 7 1/2 shot..the brass had broken loose from the plastic and it was hanging up in the chamber of the barrel.. I ran out of shells, So tonight I ran to walmart and grabbed a 100 rounds of Remington Target Load 7 1/2 I hope they work out better...I may Take along my 870 Express if this Jammin' happens tomorrow a.m. I'll just switch guns and fix when the crows slowly drift on...\

So I Plan to get up at 5:30 and head to the field and get set up before daylight...and allow eye appeal attract the first few to drop in close range...

HOPE all are gettin' time afield and dropping a few now and then ..

Best Wishes

Scottie_The_Boy :sniper:


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Saturday January 16th 2010..... shot 13 crows outta 24 shells....

HARD for me to get them to come in close as I seen nearly 400 crows But they seem to see my jeep wrangler ,and head the other way ...they hate to fly over the jeep if I cut there travel route off as they fly left to right of me as I drive up the road and push i nthe clutch and coast,they fly side to side with me afread to cross or they will circle back..this I seen a few times even crows 75-100 yards away from the roadway....

Maybe I need to drive the wifes jeep liberty up there to fool them..also they seem so use to the same oh same oh cd sounds of crow young distress that they won't even give me a second glance.....

So I need to start to switch up some here...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------

